
Blank screen if kids yell too much - roh26it
http://superuser.com/questions/545329/blank-screen-if-kids-yell-too-much
======
intopieces
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5155539>

~~~
roh26it
Oops, sorry! I seem to have missed it. Probably the reason for all the amazing
answers there.

